# What model is your 3DS?



## Blacklist (Jul 23, 2016)

What is your 3DS? Is it the New 3DS XL? Is it the 2DS?
Everyone here must have played Animal Crossing New Leaf. Which basically means everyone here must have a 3DS, right? Well, what model and color is your 3DS?
Mine is a New 3DS XL, Black, no stickers included.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 23, 2016)

The one I use the most is a New 3DS XL, Majora's Mask edition.
My secondary is a regular 3DS XL, silver.

I also used to own a blue 2DS, but I gave it to my nephew.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jul 23, 2016)

Hyrule Gold N3DS XL and a standard sized black 3DS.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 23, 2016)

mine is a regular pink 3ds. i've had it since 2012 o:


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have an official animal crossing 3ds xl, which is white with little red apples, green AC (ginko) leaves, yellow houses, big gray circles, and red, green, and yellow dots. I love it! Only got this console for AC:NL, so might as well get the special version. 



I also have a 2ds. It's black with blue bumper. My partner is an impulse shopper who thought we should have one each (he'd never owned a ds or even played one before this).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

(old) Nintendo 3ds XL, the FE:A limited edition one ;D Apparently only released in Europe afaik, but yeah it's metallic blue withat that sword/dragon crest on it. Love it more than the n3ds xl HHD one I had before even if I have to restart all the SP games


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 23, 2016)

I have two 3DS handhelds:

-(Cosmo Black) Nintendo 3DS, It was my main 3DS from 2012-2014 when my cartridge slot started to not read games. Still works for StreetPass and digital games.
-(New Black) New Nintendo 3DS XL, Became my main 3DS in February 2016 after my original 3DS. I went with the New 3DS XL due to my original 3DS would hurt my hands after prolonged use and upgraded hardware. Very happy with the console and hope to get years of use out of it!


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 24, 2016)

I have the New 3DS XL in black! I really wanted to get the majora's mask edition but it was sold out when I tried to purchase it :c I could've waited for it to come out again, but I was so impatient to finally have a DS!


----------



## Micah (Jul 24, 2016)

I bought the original 3DS when it released, but it died last year. I picked up a 2DS around Christmas time and it works pretty well. My only gripe is that it's not as portable, which makes Streetpass and earning play coins a chore.


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 24, 2016)

I use the pink 3ds XL.
I also have a 2ds but I don't use that as often, it's mainly for when my 3ds needs charging lol


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 24, 2016)

new 3ds xl metallic blue.


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

The one I'm currently playing on is an HHD series New 3DS.


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 24, 2016)

I have the antique XL.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 24, 2016)

Mine is the Black New 3DS XL. It was a kind of 'treat yourself' present last fall. I gave my older Pink 3DS to my friend who never had a DS before.


----------



## oaristos (Jul 24, 2016)

N3DS XL, the black one.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 24, 2016)

- New 3DS Monster Hunter Generations Edition
- New 3DS Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate Edition
- Old Small 3DS Ice White/Pearl White


----------



## bloomwaker (Jul 24, 2016)

This thing.


----------



## ConChistes212 (Jul 24, 2016)

My 3DS is the new 3DS XL but in white.(^o^)


----------



## Araie (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, the one I'm mainly using right now is the Gold Majora's Mask New 3DS XL which is my newest one, but I do have two other ones: my Blue 3DS XL and my Red 3DS (my first one) which I'll occasionally use.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

3DS XL looove it. The size, color etc.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

lithelotus said:


> This thing.



nice in actually considered that one but meh i wanted the old 3ds xl more.. also the fe:a one is so gud \o/


----------



## windloft (Jul 25, 2016)

my 3DS XL has the  NSMB2 edition casing. funny thing is that my
dad told me that a employee at gamestop offered to buy the 3ds
for 200 bucks, so it must be that rare _*!!*_


----------



## ams (Jul 25, 2016)

I have the white/light pink 3ds XL. I love it but apparently too much because there's a lot of duct tape holding it together right now.


----------



## Bellrich (Jul 25, 2016)

The Black New 3DS XL

I luv it, its my bby.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a white New 3DS.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 25, 2016)

I have the regular purple 3DS. I still love the color but I'd like to get a new xl 3DS later on. I haven't decided which color yet. My current 3DS has a wonky R trigger from when I dropped it so taking screenshots is hard.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 28, 2016)

I have 3 atm, limited edition pokemon X 3ds XL, red/black 2ds, nintendo NES 3ds XL, and on friday or saturday, ill have the new 3ds! the small coverplates one. Getting the hhd bundle.


----------



## Paxx (Jul 28, 2016)

I got the regular 3DS XL with a blue outside color for Christmas. it came with a free download of Mario 3D Land so I thought it was kind of cool. I'm still looking for some nice clip armor at the moment. xD


----------



## LadyAsuna (Jul 28, 2016)

Mines the black - new 3ds - standard size that has the cover plates :3
currently have a pokemon cover plate on

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YEAH!! i also have the Pikachu 3DSXL as well !


----------



## AmiiboMan64 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have two 3DSs: an aqua-blue original 3DS and an Animal Crossing New Leaf limited edition 3DS XL. I got the aqua-blue 3DS on May 11th, 2011, and I got the ACNL 3DS XL on December 6th, 2013. I'm very happy with both of them, and I have no plans to upgrade to a "new" 3DS or a "new" 3DS XL.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm into collecting so I have a handful of these, though right now, I'm actively using 4 and they are NES 3DS XL, Zelda: Majora's Mask N3DS XL, White new 3DS that came from AC HHD bundle and Monster Hunter Generations N3DS XL. Oh, and also Yoshi Edition 3DS XL to play AC: New Leaf!


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 28, 2016)

the pink 3ds XL!


----------



## GaudiumInfinitus (Jul 29, 2016)

3DS XL, New Leaf Edition. Had it since release!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the NES 3DS XL, I love it - it's still the best looking one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the old 3DS XL. It's still working well.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a red 3DS XL thats almost in critical condition, and a black new 3DS XL i bought a few months ago <333


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 31, 2016)

I currently have an original 3DS and a 3DS XL. The original 3DS is red, and the 3DS XL is blue. Before geting the XL, I had a Midnight Purple original 3DS as well, but the bottom screen decided to die and I needed to replace it. I got the standard XL instead of the New XL because I didn't want to spend more money on the console itself, and then having to get the screwdriver to get to the SD card, as well as a microSD to hold more memory. 

If the red one ever decides to stop working properly, I'll probably upgrade to a New 3DS. I like the smaller consoles better. The XL screens are a bit too big for my taste, and the smaller ones are more comfortable in my hands.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a Blue 3DS XL with a miku skin on it <3


----------



## Crash (Jul 31, 2016)

I have an old 3DS XL, the limited edition LoZ one that a friend bought me for Christmas a few years ago. it's the love of my life and I'd never let it go :') I also have a sea green 2DS that I use for cycling & other misc stuff, which I'm very happy with as well.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 31, 2016)

2ds in teal color, woulda liked pink but hey.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a white 3ds XL. It came with Super Mario 3D Land pre-installed.


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 3, 2016)

Red NEW 3DS XL


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 3, 2016)

I have three that I switch out and play on a semi-regular basis.

- The 25th Anniversary Legend of Zelda original 3DS

- Retro NES Edition 3DS XL

- HHD N3DS bundle, currently witha pink and cream horizontal stripe pattern cover plate.

And my hubby has the the same O3DS Zelda one, the retro NES and the new Hyrulian Gold N3DS XL.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a blue&black 2ds and a silver&black 3DS XL


----------



## Tensu (Aug 6, 2016)

New 3DS (not the XL) the Happy Home Designer bundle.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 6, 2016)

I have the Luigi special edition 3DS XL bc I love Luigi~


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 6, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> I have 3 atm, limited edition pokemon X 3ds XL, red/black 2ds, nintendo NES 3ds XL, and on friday or saturday, ill have the new 3ds! the small coverplates one. Getting the hhd bundle.



You only need one!

Or two if you want to play Animal Crossing with yourself or something.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 6, 2016)

I used to have the Animal Crossing New Leaf special edition, but it broke, which was pretty upsetting. I then got a metallic blue new 3DS XL.


----------



## Sig (Aug 8, 2016)

i have 2. theyre both white, small new ds's, one is japanese. one has the happy home designer faceplate and the other has isabelle


----------



## littletwinclouds (Aug 10, 2016)

i have a white N3DS with KK Slider faceplates, and a coral pink DS Lite that I don't play anymore.


----------



## Nix (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a 3DWS XL and it's blue and I love it okay? I was upset that they released pretty much the same system not a year after I bought it but isok, I forgive you nintendoods.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

New 3DS XL black. Also got an original black 3DS


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Aug 14, 2016)

3DS xl in blue and black. Hoping to get a newer, cuter new 3DS at some point though. Just my luck that I'll buy one and Nintendo will announce the release of a brand new model!


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

I have the New Super Mario Bros. 2 3DS XL that's red with Mario and Luigi on it. Also a broken blue 2DS. I'm glad the Mario one survived


----------



## pika62221 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes, all the above- and more! I think this answers your question.


----------



## Trip (Aug 26, 2016)

I currently have a new 3ds xl Hyrule edition.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a gold Zelda New3DSXL on sale in the spring. I was going to get some covers for it (there are some really cool options on Amazon and eBay) but so far I haven't purchased any of those. Now that I think about it I'm tempted. I should post links...


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2016)

mine is just a regular purple 3DS

i also have a white and mint green 2DS


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 28, 2016)

I've got a blue New 3DS XL. I was debating between this (for the bigger screen and it's my favourite colour) and the normal New 3DS (for the face plates). Bigger screen won out.


----------



## Espionage (Aug 28, 2016)

My console is the 'New Nintendo 3DS XL Console: Monster Hunter Generations Edition'. 

I have the 'New Nintendo 3DS XL Console: Pok?mon Sun and Moon Edition' on pre-order, along side 'Pokemon Sun Collector's Edition'.


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a standard teal colour 3DS, and it's more than enough for me. Not gonna buy the New either.


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2016)

Old 3DS aqua blue- bought it 4 years ago and sold it a month ago...

Bought a New 3DS Hyrule Edition - July 1, 2016


----------



## Bowie (Aug 29, 2016)

I have the original blue 3DS and a Happy Home Designer New 3DS XL, which I've been told is only available in Europe and Japan.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I have the original blue 3DS and a Happy Home Designer New 3DS XL, which I've been told is only available in Europe and Japan.



I used to have the N3DS XL HHD edition before but tbh I prefer the regular, I mean I don't really use amiibos much nor desire SNES game so hard anyways.

And yeah I don't know about release for that actually but seems it was only Japan and EU/AU now that I looked it up.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I used to have the N3DS XL HHD edition before but tbh I prefer the regular, I mean I don't really use amiibos much nor desire SNES game so hard anyways.
> 
> And yeah I don't know about release for that actually but seems it was only Japan and EU/AU now that I looked it up.



I made a huge jump from A to Z with my 3DS, so I don't know if I can really judge the technical side of it. The bigger screen is great to me. I like to be able to see my games as good as I can.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I made a huge jump from A to Z with my 3DS, so I don't know if I can really judge the technical side of it. The bigger screen is great to me. I like to be able to see my games as good as I can.



Yeah I meant the regular 3ds xl, and I agree I love big screens and both XL models were great in my hands. I just love my FE:A XL(Europe only what I know of).

But yeah tbh it's a bit of a rip-off since it only adds a bit of processor for, one game I think? and then they pull this SNES thing on us. I agree it's more convenient if you actually use amiibos but yeah still they have NFC readers for that too.


----------



## Holla (Aug 29, 2016)

I have 2. Both original 3DS XLs and I'm not looking to upgrade them anytime soon. 

My main system is just the regular Blue/Black XL but I love it so much. I got it back in July 2013. Blue is my fave colour and it's such a beautiful shade of it too. I also love the black on the inside it makes looking at games much nicer without colour to distract me. Also bought a super cute Pokemon case from Japan that makes me love it just that much more.







I also have the Special Edition ACNL XL as well but I bought it used and have only had it about a year. I don't like it as much even though it's still nice. I find the bright white on the inside not as nice as the black and it's more distracting from my game. I mainly use it as a secondary system for trading and lending to a friend.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a black new 3ds xl and a regular red 3ds


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 30, 2016)

I've got the original blue sparkly 3DS from a few years ago and the red New 3DSXL.


----------



## ToXiC_Tr4sH (Aug 30, 2016)

Black original 3DS and Hyrule Gold N3DS


----------



## mills141 (Aug 31, 2016)

I have 2 2DS'S. One is red and the other is blue. I love them so much.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 31, 2016)

I STILL have a Black 3DS from 2012... It's on its last legs now so planning to buy a new one in 2017 xD


----------



## Squidward (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a white limited edition super mario XL one!


----------



## MilezX (Sep 3, 2016)

My model is the Flame Red 3DS XL. I just got it only last May, before that I had the original 3DS model all the way since its first release. Though it donzo now...It won't connect to the internet anymore...that and its almost snapped in half. Literally only one of the side is that flips the system closed is what still keep it together! Surprisingly I can still turn the thing on!


----------



## HHoney (Sep 3, 2016)

mills141 said:


> I have 2 2DS'S. One is red and the other is blue. I love them so much.



I was like you - had one red and one blue. I traded my red one in the GameStop trade in deal and all they had was the gold New3DSXL which is ok I guess. But I love my blue 2DS and will never let go! 

2DS: hardware totally under appreciated.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

I have the newest model now which I use mainly, I do still have my old ds which comes in handy when playing games like animal crossing and needing to transfer things across. I overall much prefer the newer version, though. The old one I could never use the 3D effects, would just do my head in. This one I find having it on enhances certain games


----------



## Popsy (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a black and silver 3DS XL, I'm hoping to upgrade to the new 3DS soon c:


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a blue 3DS XL.


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 10, 2016)

I have the old purple one that I'll likely never use except for transfers, and the "new" 3ds XL in red, which I love. Used to have another purple one, but I lost it  Glad it didn't have New Leaf in it!


----------



## ellarella (Sep 10, 2016)

a regular black 3ds that's old and still going strong


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

I have a red super smash bros 3ds xl


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2016)

I have the red limited edition Super Smash Bros. 3DS XL 




chaicow said:


> I have a red super smash bros 3ds xl



OMG TWINS

I love the design so much!


----------



## Loriii (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm actively using these right now


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 14, 2016)

idk it's the teal one


----------



## MishMeesh (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a red 3DS XL. It's working just fine so I don't plan on getting a new 3DS. I'll just wait for the next gen to upgrade.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

Role said:


> I'm actively using these right now



how rich are you omg lol.. nice collection though!


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 15, 2016)

Regular black [old] 3DS. Bought like a month after launch.


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 15, 2016)

i have a black 3DS XL


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a red 3DSXL. I got italian dressing in it last year while I was bringing it to work, and the right bumper is a little messed up. When it's humid, the system thinks I'm pressing the button down the entire time. It's a pain when I play ACNL because my character is continuously running.


----------



## maplecheek (Sep 15, 2016)

I have the HHD new 3ds and got it because I prefer the white matte over the metallic design. I didn't know I could import an white pearl XL version of it and now I am undecided whether I want to trade in my regular sized new 3ds for the larger screen.... \

Does anyone have thoughts on screen size? I don't have any complaints but I wonder if the larger screen makes playing ACNL better?

- - - Post Merge - - -

... I probably won't get an XL until another update I guess, since they are so expensive and I don't see the white XL coming to the US soon... Also I don't play that many other games right now besides ACNL...


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

maplecheek said:


> I have the HHD new 3ds and got it because I prefer the white matte over the metallic design. I didn't know I could import an white pearl XL version of it and now I am undecided whether I want to trade in my regular sized new 3ds for the larger screen.... \
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts on screen size? I don't have any complaints but I wonder if the larger screen makes playing ACNL better?
> 
> ...



I find it a lot better. I played on a regular 3DS before getting my XL. It's hard going back.


----------



## Chrysopal (Sep 17, 2016)

*What Do You Use?*

*Do you happen to use a Special Edition 3DS or 3DS XL
I use a 3DS XL NES Controller Edition ^.^
Cost me $240..


What about you guys?*


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 17, 2016)

I have the aqua blue 3DS. It's very pretty ^^


----------



## namiieco (Sep 17, 2016)

a silver (or grey) 3ds xl that i got from tesco at 158 punds ^^


----------



## Venn (Sep 17, 2016)

I the Animal Crossing 3DS (XL?)
I bought it when the game first game out cause I din't have a 3DS already.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> I have the aqua blue 3DS. It's very pretty ^^
> View attachment 183584



I have this one as well. Had it for years, I love it a lot. I'm planning on upgrading to an XL when I get the chance, though.


----------



## amanda1983 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm very lucky, I have 3 altogether. In order of purchase :


Still my favourite!


My partner got us matching 2dses on a whim when they came out.


My newest precious, I love it so much I nearly bought it on release even though I had *no* interest in HHD! I'm so glad I eventually changed my mind!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2016)

Venice said:


> I the Animal Crossing 3DS (XL?)
> I bought it when the game first game out cause I din't have a 3DS already.



yeah it's the xl .. so pretty wish i got that way back.. grats!


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Sep 19, 2016)

Way back in 2011 I got my Aqua Blue 3DS a day after release date. Then back in 2013 or so, my parents were planning on getting me the ACNL "Pop-Tart" 3DS XL, but I said no because I didn't like its appearance and got a generic blue one instead. Now it's on eBay for like thousands of dollars. Stupid me... 

Anyways, earlier this month I got the New Galaxy Style New 3DS XL. Transferred my data (That's existed since 2011) from my blue 3DS XL and everything went smoothly, besides some photos being lost in the process for some strange reason. And what's better, it even goes perfect with my ACNL character!


----------



## frio hur (Sep 19, 2016)

this one <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

GuyWithThePie said:


> Way back in 2011 I got my Aqua Blue 3DS a day after release date. Then back in 2013 or so, my parents were planning on getting me the ACNL "Pop-Tart" 3DS XL, but I said no because I didn't like its appearance and got a generic blue one instead. Now it's on eBay for like thousands of dollars. Stupid me...
> 
> Anyways, earlier this month I got the New Galaxy Style New 3DS XL. Transferred my data (That's existed since 2011) from my blue 3DS XL and everything went smoothly, besides some photos being lost in the process for some strange reason. And what's better, it even goes perfect with my ACNL character!
> 
> View attachment 183719



Congrats, that galaxy thing is so beautiful... I kind of want to get one just because its pattern unless actually get off their lazy asses and do a release here. 

That's weird, that photos didn't follow since it's system-tied to those new ones.. o well.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

I have three 3DS's

1) Original teal/aqua shiny 3DS (aus/europe) - 2011
2) Animal crossing limited edition 3DS XL (usa) - 2013
3) new 3DS (japan) - 2015

I can pretty much play any game since I have four regions amongst my 3DS's which is pretty cool


----------



## Corrie (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a pink 3DS XL. C:


----------



## penguins (Sep 22, 2016)

a regular black 3ds xl with a few decals on it LOL. id really love the pink and white one though but i won't be getting another unless it's a new 3ds xl LOL


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Sep 22, 2016)

I used to have the Midnight Purple 3DS, but I just recently upgraded to the New Galaxy New Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 22, 2016)

Mine is a regular blue 3DS XL. Hey. I might get a New 3DS XL Sun and Moon Pattern this Christmas.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2016)

I've got the New 3DS XL Majora's Mask Edition. Kinda thought about getting that Hyrule one a while back ended up skipping it due to funds and just generally not needing it.


----------



## vel (Sep 23, 2016)

supermodel. 





jk normal red 3ds xl


----------



## emolga (Sep 23, 2016)

i have the original purple 3DS, i got it back in 2013 about a month after new leaf came out (i actually bought the 3ds only because i wanted new leaf, haha) i kind of want to replace it soon but it's so charming, i'm sort of attached to it.


----------



## dealz (Sep 27, 2016)

I have the New 3DS XL Hyrule Edition, I think the Majora's Mask one looks a lot better but not worth it now that I had this one.


----------



## Varil (Sep 27, 2016)

Ooh! I have two DSes; both new XL. One's the standard metallic blue one and the other is the red Monster Hunter Generations one. I put both of them in cases though since I don't want to damage them :x

Funny thing is my older brothers both use new XL as well (one black and one FE:Fates white xD) but I bought my 11 year old brother a regular size new 3DS, cuz' his hands are small o 3 o

Oh, and I had a non-new XL 3DS that I gave away to a friend. I left my charm on it and I kinda regret that :c


----------



## Pug (Sep 27, 2016)

i have the new 3ds happy home bundle and the first 3ds that came out ;o


----------



## Le-Vane (Sep 27, 2016)

Just bought myself the gorgeous new 3ds galaxy model ; v ; Still have my old purple one, which is one of the original 3ds's. I couldn't _not_ get a purple one again, haha


----------



## Kitsey (Sep 27, 2016)

I have the regular red 3DS XL. I was going to get the red Pokemon XY one but was too embarrassed to ask for it at the store but in the end I'm glad I have a plain one.

I do love the look of the original ACNL version, though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2016)

First I had the silver Mario and Luigi: Dream Team 3DS XL but then the hinge snapped so I transferred my data to  a plain red XL, which is the one I use now.


----------



## Leota (Sep 27, 2016)

Mines a 2DS


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Sep 29, 2016)

i have a plain black new 3DS XL, and a black 3DS XL with a harry potter charm attached to it


----------



## ashlif (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a blue 3DS XL that has the clam shell kinda broken but still usuable.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 29, 2016)

I have two! 

1. Blue Super Smash Bros Old 3DS
2. Triforce Heroes (The Gold one with the hylian crest on it) New 3DS


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Nov 15, 2016)

Mines a pink 3DSxl


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 15, 2016)

The pink 3DS


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 15, 2016)

I have three (soon to be four with the $99 Black Friday one)

1. Red New Nintendo 3DS XL






2. Pokemon X/Y Limited Edition 3DS XL






3. Limited Edition Princess Peach 3DS


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Nov 16, 2016)

Midnight Purple 3DS

Bought on a whim one day back in 2012 hoping AC 3DS would be out soon. It's still in excellent shape! I only really use it to trade stuff in Animal Crossing and Pokemon.

Pearl White *new* 3DS XL

Because my old pink/white 3DS XL broke one day and was sadly non-repairable, I chose to buy a new 3DS instead.
I was really excited to hear that the Pearl white new 3DS XL, the model that I really wanted was coming out soon,and it was the version that's compatible with North American games, so I bought it to replace my broken 3DS XL.
It's my main 3DS now, and I love how I can just scan the amiibo in and not use the amiibo reader.


----------



## Espionage (Nov 16, 2016)

This is mine:


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 16, 2016)

Regular black 3ds XL. Planning on adding stickers to it...but I don't know what yet.


----------



## Lualdara (Nov 16, 2016)

Mine's a plain red old 3DS XL. I bought it with ACNL when it was released.


----------



## Espionage (Nov 16, 2016)

I actually wouldn't mind the new Pokemon Console but I took off the preorder for it :'( I so shouldn't have.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)

In my house, you can use a DS in any color as long as it's black. All DSes my brother and I own are black. We have 1 black DS Lite each, he has a Cosmo Black OG 3DS, I have an Original Black 3DS XL, and we share a Cosmo Black OG Japanese 3DS.


----------



## Holla (Nov 16, 2016)

This is my original 3DS I got back in July of 2013. I have used it for so many gaming hours it's insane. It's just the normal Blue/Black XL. The Pokemon Time case was a Japanese import.






This is my current system I just got last month after my Blue 3DS started to crack a bit near the hinge. It's the new Galaxy style with a gold Pikachu case.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 16, 2016)

Holla said:


> This is my current system I just got last month after my Blue 3DS started to crack a bit near the hinge. It's the new Galaxy style with a gold Pikachu case.


Ah, this is a super cute combination. Space Pikachu!

I'm using this N3DSXL now:


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 16, 2016)

Me and my bf both have new 3ds xl's 
I have a red one and he has the blue monster hunter one that was released.

I kinda want a normal 3ds just to get the white one, or find a pink/white 3ds xl


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 16, 2016)

DSiXL, regular blue 2DS, and getting a New 3DS XL or reg one on Black Friday.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

I have the New Nintendo 3DS XL, the Fire Emblem version.


----------



## Tore (Nov 19, 2016)

I have the white New Nintendo 3DS, Jap version.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2016)

Old 3DS XL, ACNL edition.


----------



## Lektic (Nov 19, 2016)

Original black 3DS. I plan on buying the Black friday N3DS next week.


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 19, 2016)

Lol everyone has nice 3ds's, but I only have a purple 3ds. Not XL, Not New XL, not 2DS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I love mine more than any other.


----------



## coffee-cream (Nov 19, 2016)

Gen 1 cosmo black 3DS.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a blue 3DS XL. Going to buy a metallic blue new 3DS XL (as well as another copy of ACNL and Pokemon Moon too) once I get enough money.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 19, 2016)

I got this one! It's old but I love it.






Back when I got it, blue, black, and red were the only colors Nintendo released, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have the original black and blue 3ds XL. I've always wanted an animal crossing one though.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a New Nintendo 3DS XL in metallic blue. I really like it.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 21, 2016)

Black New 3DS XL. Got it when they first came out, so it's a little worn now. Few spots of paint rubbed off on the underside and one spot on the top. Thinking about replacing it come tax season, might pay extra to get the Majora's Mask special edition one. Dunno if I'll keep the old one if I go that route or not. If I do, I'll need a physical copy of ACNL and Pokemon X/Omega Ruby/Sun.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 22, 2016)

Regular, black, 2011 model 3DS.

Thinking about upgrading.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have the New 3ds XL Hyrule Gold edition.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

I have a new white 3ds, i want another animal crossing cover plate though! I currently have white on the top and blue with the ac leaf on the bottom.


----------



## fenris (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a black New 3DS XL.  It's really nice!  I used to worry about my old 3DS breaking every time I opened it.  It felt so flimsy!  The XL feels a lot more substantial, and it's not so big that it doesn't fit in my hands.


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 27, 2016)

My 3DS is the New Nintendo 3DS XL and it has a galaxy coloring With a gold pikachu case

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/615wTW3hkrL._SL256_.jpg (That is not mine but an example)


----------



## Turbo (Nov 27, 2016)

I have an original 3DS and 3DS XL, both red/black. I really want a white one.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Nov 27, 2016)

It's a 3DS XL but not the new one. One of my hinges is starting to crack though so that's lovely. Gives me an excuse to start saving up and pick out a new one I guess~


----------



## Joy (Nov 27, 2016)

Good old-fashioned purple 3DS. I just recently got a bigger SD Card and I'm loving my 3DS even more.
If I was ever going to get a new 3DS I'd probably buy that new Galaxy one.


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Nov 27, 2016)

I have a blue XL. I dig the big screen, but the circle pad's kind of busted and it sticks sometimes. I played too much Smash Bros on it XD


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

I have an Old Black 3DS (from 2013) and a New 3DS (normal size) which i got 2 weeks ago ❤


----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 27, 2016)

Mine's a black XL from 2014, but I pretty'd it with a Princess Peach cover. I'm hoping to get the galaxy new 3ds soon~


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 28, 2016)

I used to have a regular black 3DS, but then that stopped working about a year ago (it was having difficulty actually starting up, but luckily after a few tries I was able to get it started up successfully so as to transfer my data). As a replacement I got the New 3DS XL with the Zelda (Ocarina of Time?) faceplate. Now I also have a Japanese New 3DS LL, the pink x white color.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a red and black 3DS XL! I've had it since 2012. ◠‿◠


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 29, 2016)

NiftyBowtoid said:


> I have a blue XL. I dig the big screen, but the circle pad's kind of busted and it sticks sometimes. I played too much Smash Bros on it XD



Same thing happened to my circle pad (and yes it was because of SSB lol). It's annoying when the pad falls out and I have to spend like 10 minutes finding it lol.


----------



## Rudy (Nov 30, 2016)

The white New 3DS. I love it and I think it's the best version out there.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 1, 2016)

Finally can add the White New 3DS to my list! Its cute and compact... and best of all WHITE! I added some Jensen Ackles cover plates to liven it up! However those plates are def not for kids lol.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Dec 1, 2016)

Recently bought a Metallic Blue New 3DS XL (although it gets warm around where the micro SD card is located... hmm).


----------



## mintellect (Dec 1, 2016)

I have two regular 3ds', one is pink and one is purple.


----------



## Wish (Dec 1, 2016)

japanese animal crossing xl


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 1, 2016)

I have the original 3ds rip


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 1, 2016)

Mine is a crimson red 2DS. Before that, I had a blue 3DS XL. After that, I had a crystal blue 2DS. 3DSs seem to break easily.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

I've got a 2DS. It's white with teal accents. Before my current one, I had the original black 2DS with blue accents. I have never owned a 3DS, I was waiting for something like the 2DS to come out because I didn't care for the 3D feature, or the price.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 7, 2016)

The original blue 3ds


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2016)

old 3DS


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

Hyrule Gold N3DS XL, Triforce Heroes Edition
Whatever the blue o3DS XL was called
Flame Red o3DS


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a regular pink 3DS. It feels like an antique at this point haha.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2016)

2ds
but i'm probably getting a n3ds for christmas


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 12, 2016)

It's the new 3ds for the release of ACHH. It's pretty cool but I really wanted the 3ds XL ;-(


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 12, 2016)

Blue 3DS XL regular one


----------



## sizzi (Dec 12, 2016)

I have the blue 2ds but I am getting the lunar black pokemon n3ds for Christmas


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 12, 2016)

I bought a New 3DS the white normal, for me and my little sister has a 3DSxL blue color. ( ' v ' )/


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

I have the red New 3DS XL. Personally it is still a bit small for me, but I have a cover on it that helps make it more comfortable to hold.


----------



## lars708 (Dec 16, 2016)

I got a New Nintendo 3DS XL last week so good-bye Nintendo 3DS XL Super Smash Bros. Edition


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 22, 2016)

I just bought a New Nintendo 3DS XL in Pearl White! Can't wait to add it to my collection.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 22, 2016)

I was legit just thinking of starting a thread like this, and now I found one haha.

Mine is just the plain old Black New 3DS XL. However I have a Super Mario themed case for it, as well as an Aurora (the villager) charm on it to make it look cooler :3

My brother has the old metallic blue 3DS XL, and my best friend has the limited edition HHD New 3DS XL.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 22, 2016)

I have the blue 3DS XL. That blue is my favorite color and I like the bigger screen.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 24, 2016)

Mine is the normal 3DS and it's purple. I've had it for almost 4 years and it still works great. Well the R-button doesn't work well much of the time anymore (played so much online Luigi's Mansion  ), and this past summer I had to replace the battery.

Still, it's really a good system and I'm happy that it's still in working condition.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Dec 25, 2016)

I have a regular blue-skin 2DS. I've thought about getting a 3DS XL, but it's really just aesthetics. This one works fine, and gets the job done. x]


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 25, 2016)

Black regular 3ds.


----------



## Deligrace (Dec 26, 2016)

New Nintendo 3DS XL HHD edition
Nintendo 3DS XL Black


----------



## jessicat_197 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have the black new nintendo 3ds xl but i like it. All the special edition ones look cool though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Red New Nintendo 3DS XL.  I really love the galaxy one but I'm perfectly happy with the one I got for Christmas.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm using the Yoshi Edition 3DS XL and the white new 3DS (from Super Mario 3D Land Bundle) for Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## alesha (Dec 28, 2016)

Mine's the New Super Mario Bros. 2 black and blue 2DS. I've also got a white 3DS which has a broken ac adapter (place you plug the charger in) and a red DS lite. I've owned 3 DS lites- two pink, one white/black/blue and a DSI.


----------



## Kalle (Dec 28, 2016)

I have the Amazon exclusive lime green New 3DS XL.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 31, 2016)

i have the Mario and Luigi Dream Team 3DS XL


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 1, 2017)

I have the Black Friday Edition of the New 3DS.


----------



## Dolphishy (Jan 1, 2017)

My old 3DS was the black 3DS XL, but I got the new3DS HHD bundle (Isabelle faceplates), and that's what I currently use. I let my sister use my old 3DS, since it's still very functional, just needs the NFC adapter.

I have to say, I prefer the size and weight of the XL models, the R and L buttons at the back don't feel quite right on the small ones, my hands get very tense when playing MK7.


----------



## matt (Jan 1, 2017)

I own the hyrulian crest gold new 3DS XL


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Jan 2, 2017)

New 3DS XL black
and an old as hell, Nintendo 3DS teal green.

I am not really into limited edition ones.
I just want something to play on at the end of the day.


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 3, 2017)

I gots me a Legend Of Zelda: Link Between Worlds gold 3DS XL.  Got it for a Christmas present 2 years ago, and I pretty much haven't put it down since.  I think my lady friend who got it for me wishes she didn't   lol


----------



## Perri (Jan 3, 2017)

I use a white New 3DS (non-XL) which I hope to use until the 3DS is no longer Nintendo's "flagship" handheld. I currently have these Kyary Pamyu Pamyu Kawaii Plates on:




I totally recommend them if you have the same kind of system! They're really cute! Just make sure to use a quality screwdriver, otherwise you could ruin the delicate screws.


----------



## Cou (Jan 4, 2017)

hehe got myself the white n3ds from the black friday deals


----------



## abc123wee (Jan 7, 2017)

I had a normal blue 3DS, I got it the year it was released. But sadly, my cat spilled a glass of water on it about over a year ago. I sent it in to Nintendo, who gave me a new original 3DS for a discounted price. But, it was the red one. Turns out they stopped making the blue ones, so they only had the red kind of normal 3ds' in stock. 
Wow, I rambled a bit, but yeah, red 3ds, 1st edition.


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 7, 2017)

Generic black new 3DS XL. As someone who is now poor, I love it to death. A huge accomplishment for us.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 7, 2017)

I had a purple regular 3DS for the longest time, I recently updated to a black New 3DS XL. I slapped a pink Eevee case on it, it's cute as heck.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought 3DS Pikachu XL from walmart. Price matched it from target and got it for $160 + free shipping. what a steal. ToT
This is my first upgrade device I bought for myself. Then I heard there was the animal crossing version, and I was really tempted to buy it, but I didn't. I am not planning to buy a new 3ds xl, unless I found a really good deal.


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

i have the new nintendo 3ds xl, which i got for christmas last year


----------



## sizzi (Jan 10, 2017)

New 3ds xl, lunar black edition (black ds with silver printing of Pok?mon Lunala and Solgaleo)

I love it so much


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 10, 2017)

Regular white new 3ds xD ~ and the old 3ds xl


----------



## Flare (Jan 16, 2017)

Nintendo 3DS XL "NSMB 2 Gold Edition."
Apparently, I couldn't buy a Galaxy 3DS on Christmas. :/
I want a plain white new 3ds xl.


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a red 3DS XL.

I used to have a blue normal 3DS, but that doesn't work anymore due to water damage. (Fell out of my pocket and landed in the toilet...)


----------



## karikatourea (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a small red regular 3ds, which I got to find used with 20 3ds and ds games for 150 euros. A very good deal indeed! ^_^
Though I'd love 3ds XL, bigger screen is better screen. (I really like the golden nintendo XL with the triforce on it's lid, but I'm too stingy to buy it unless my ol' litt' 3ds went to the Nintendo heaven)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a pink and white 3DSXL... >_<

I wanted the triforce 3DSXL but you know my parents couldn't wait to buy me a 3DS so they just went for the most easily available.


----------



## tumut (Jan 22, 2017)

Blue 3DS XL and I don't plan on getting the new 3ds.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 22, 2017)

I recently bought the Blast from the Past deal for the New 3DS XL red edition. Still trying to figure out which cover plate I should get.


----------



## ibelleS (Jan 22, 2017)

Pink x white 3DS XL

The red ones weren't in stock


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a New Nintendo 3DS XL in black, though I was hoping to get a Legend of Zelda console, but it wasn't in stock. 
Oh well, I'm very happy with mine anyway


----------



## Amilee (Jan 25, 2017)

i have the animal crossing 3ds xl and i love it c:


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 26, 2017)

I have two 3DSes. One is the old XL, blue, with a sticker-skin both inside and out depicting the Great Wave Off Kanagawa.

My other one is the New 3DS XL, Galaxy coloured.


----------



## Laureline (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a purple 3ds. Unfortunately I need to replace it but will have to wait for them to restock. Well wait and pray they restock the galaxy one.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a blue 3ds XL! I got a refurbished one in 2013. The joystick kinda broke so maybe it's time I get a new one u___u


----------



## Weiland (Jan 29, 2017)

I own a collection of 3DS/DS consoles that I've collected over the years.
They are as follows: DS Lite, 3DS, 3DS XL, Pok?mon ORAS 2DS, Pok?mon SM New 3DS XL, New 3DS.
I really love DS's in case you haven't already noticed hahah.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a new nintendo 3ds xl red version. Wish I had money for the galaxy one though.


----------



## Soraru (Feb 5, 2017)

original LBW 3Ds XL


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 5, 2017)

3DS XL blue/black


----------



## mogyay (Feb 5, 2017)

i have the new 3ds xl happy home designer model, i love it so much


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 6, 2017)

I own a New 3DS XL, an original 3DS, and a busted 2DS


----------



## Samansu (Feb 8, 2017)

I have a New 3DS XL in red! I like it, but in my opinion the XL is still a bit small. I bought a case/cover that makes it more comfortable to hold though, so it is good now.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 8, 2017)

I have the Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer New 3DS. Before that I just kept the original 3DS I got when it was newly released.


----------



## cass. (Feb 8, 2017)

I have two of the original 3ds's (aqua blue and cobalt) and 2 of the new 3ds xl galaxy ones (my boyfriend uses one, i use it sometimes to move stuff between my ac towns if i don't wanna use my old ones.) I was long overdo for getting a new 3ds, and I'm all about space stuff, so when I saw them come out with the galaxy ones I freaked lol.


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2017)

I have the original all black 3DS which was broken for over a year, but I recently got it fixed once I realised I just needed to replace the battery LOL
But the one I use most is the plain black 3DS XL.


Kind of want to get another 3DS just because the circle pad on my XL is dying, but I'm not on that much of w rush to get one.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 8, 2017)

New Nintendo 3DS XL. Red. Love it to bits. ☆


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Feb 8, 2017)

I have the Zelda: A Link Between Two Worlds 3DS XL edition one. I really like the design, but I've had mine since 2013 and recently noticed a crack around the hinge on the right side. If it becomes a problem in the future, I guess I will replace mine with a newer model, but for now I'm just going to try to be careful with it. I'm considering buying some super glue to try to help strengthen the crack so maybe it won't become worse.


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 8, 2017)

original aqua blue is my first 3ds that i still use  i ran out of space on the SD card last year so might do a system transfer to a bigger sd card though. I've swapped out the battery once before but the system still works well after all these years  my ds lite, on the other hand, has a broken a button (which messes with everything  )


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2017)

The red/black 3DS XL and the metallic black new 3DS XL.


I prefer the red/black look of my old 3DS. I only got the metallic black n3DS XL because it was the least ugly looking one available...It's a bit plain for my taste, but not really enough of a deal breaker for me to buy another or something (unless it breaks I guess).


----------



## Loriii (Mar 2, 2017)

I currently play ACNL on this


----------



## easpa (Mar 3, 2017)

I still play my original aqua blue 3ds even though it's gradually falling apart in my hands lol


----------



## Weiland (Mar 3, 2017)

My main 3DS is a New 3DS XL Pok?mon Sun&Moon edition.
Then I have a normal, original 3DS; a 3DS XL; an ORAS 2DS; and a New 3DS with ACNL face plates.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

The "New black" 3ds XL.  Because really I don't have the time or the money for getting every special edition 3DS out there no matter how much I want them.(Which is basically just the Majora's Mask one & the Sun and Moon special edition...because I really don't care about any of the others).


----------



## forestyne (Mar 5, 2017)

just a regular 3DS  ????????? there's no difference, nothing runs better, they're all the same, they are the exact.same. one just has a fancy sticker. 

2ds was an epic fail.


----------



## okaimii (Mar 5, 2017)

Black N3DS XL.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a new 3ds with Isabelle face plates.


----------



## Galaco (Mar 5, 2017)

I have the New 3ds XL Galaxy style ♥ I've been waiting so long to get my hands on one after my old Pink and White 3ds XL broke a couple of months back. The galaxy is really gorgeous and I just love the deep purple color on the outside.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 5, 2017)

I have the black new 3DS with the Splatoon cover plates on them! As soon as it was announced for Europe, I got it at my first opportunity!


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 5, 2017)

OG 3DS that's been though alot


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 5, 2017)

I picked up the 3DS XL for my birthday in 2013, I'm so frustrated that they keep releasing new things and then i get limited by them, rip//


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 5, 2017)

midnight purple old 3ds had since like 2012-2013 i'm kind of stuck, should I buy a new 3ds or a switch?


----------



## Emizel (Mar 6, 2017)

I had the 3ds aqua blue and than the 3ds xl pikachu edition.
Now I have the new 3ds white with coloured buttons


----------



## lemoncrossing (Mar 6, 2017)

My first one was a blue and black XL, but I was still small back then... I treated it horribly and after a year I got the pink and white XL, which I currently have now. ^^; The poor thing has been through a lot, seeing as it got me through the entirety of middle school. Currently it's covered in emoji stickers which I'm starting to get sick of. It's also out of space on the SD card so when I have the time/money, I'm going to get the white Mario edition of the New 3DS XL and probably put some kind of skin on it. ^^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Pretty sure I just have the generic 3DS that's a dark blue and black on the inside. Me and my brother have the same one so I painted the cover of mine with nail polish and the first letter of my name which is a B


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Mar 6, 2017)

Pink and White 3DS XL. I keep wanting to upgrade to the New3DS XL but I hate the colors. The only one I really liked came out during a time I didn't have funds to throw at a handheld when the one I had worked perfectly well.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 8, 2017)

I have two regular 3D's. One is pink, the other purple. They suit me fine so I see no need to upgrade, although I'm interested in getting a New 3DS XL if they come out with a baby pink one.


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 8, 2017)

When my original blue 3DS stopped working (the circle pad just kinda wore down) I upgraded to the galaxy new 3DS xl and preordered the pikachu protection plate.

It ended up being a popular decision haha ~


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a blue and black 2DS. When I was in elementary/middle school I ended up breaking two regular DS's because of the way I would hold them. Luckily the 2DS seems much sturdier.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 8, 2017)

uhh had the ALBW version but my mom snapped it in half, then i bought the gold zelda edition, but THEN i saw the black and white fe one and wanted that too so i have both and use both now


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 9, 2017)

I finally got my Pikachu Yellow Edition N3DS XL, so it's officially my main system now.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

my N3DS XL, came today


----------



## Laureline (Mar 9, 2017)

I just got a new Nintendo 3ds xl a few days ago. Just need to find a travel case and screen protectors. If anyone has any suggestions vm


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 11, 2017)

I have one of each iteration of the 3DS and N3DS. Don't think I'll be needing another one, lol.


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 13, 2017)

Lol I'm sitting here with my Aqua Blue original 3DS from release day. Only annoying thing is that it has the screen scratching problems so I have to keep cleaning my top screen.


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 13, 2017)

I've got a regular black 3DS and a Japanese pure white 3DS. c:


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

acnl 3ds xl and a new small 3ds in white with pink candy stripes


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 21, 2017)

I have the old, old  classic red 3DS from back in the day before 3DSXL or 2DS ever existed. It's like five years old and has smudges all over the screen which I never wipe off.


----------



## Suyeon (Mar 21, 2017)

I have the original pearl pink 3DS (circa 2011). I bought it pre-owned off eBay a couple months before Pokemon X & Y.  It has some bad scratches and scuffs from drops and sharing pocket/pocketbook space. Unless more games for New!3ds comes out (only games I know of is Xenoblade and Yoshi's Wooly World - please correct me if wrong), I can't see buying a new system unless this one just ups and dies.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 21, 2017)

Red XL


----------



## JessicaTheMouse (Mar 21, 2017)

I've got the Animal Crossing 3DSXL that came with new leaf on it digitally! My boyfriend's got the blue 2DS and I also have the pink DSlite from my wild world days.


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 21, 2017)

I have an old beat up 2DS from 2013 and a red N3DS from 2015. I used to have a bunch of DSs and DSis as a little kid but since they're easy to break, they always stopped working 1-3 months after I got them. I was a bad kid :'(


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 21, 2017)

Mine is a 3ds XL mario edition that came with new super mario bros 2


----------



## taiyoken (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a new red 3ds in xl, but I have also commandeered my bf's black one since he ditched his town last year. I use his Bell Boom game to sell my perfect fruit hehe

and I have a buNCH of lil Boo stickers from a Mario sticker pack all over mine.

my DS is my baby. it is with me always


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Mar 23, 2017)

The New 3DS xl. I really love the idea of a handheld portable system. I will be legitimately sad when the time comes for it to move on.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 27, 2017)

Still got my Triforce Heroes Hyrule Gold n3DS XL

the paint is chipping off the back, though
Dunno why


----------



## abc123wee (Mar 28, 2017)

The original red. I had a blue one since the original release year, but my cat spilled water on it... Customer service gave me this one. I prefer blue, but red's fine. And its free, soooo


----------



## TheBloodWitch (Mar 28, 2017)

I got a brand new Pikachu Yellow edition 3ds last month  I love it so much, I couldn't ask for anything better!


----------



## Sonja (Apr 6, 2017)

I possess the New 3DS XL Happy Home Designer edition, I initially wanted the New Leaf version back in 2013 but I never had the chance to get it. I waited for the New XL White to come to Europe but I sadly realized it was a Japan exclusive. So I jumped on this one because it's still rather cute and white and the inside.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 7, 2017)

I have the blue and black 2DS which was bundled with Mario Kart. I find it more comfortable to hold than the 3DS and the 3D is wasted on me anyway.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 7, 2017)

I have a blue 3DS XL that I got years ago. It has worn out stickers on it. And the little circle pad no longer has any of the grey padding on it. There's a lot of scuffs and scratches on it and a little part on the back just below the R button has broken off

Needless to say, I really want a new 3DS XL, one of them pretty looking ones


----------



## Romaki (Apr 14, 2017)

3DS XL in pink


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 16, 2017)

my first one was the pokemon X edition 3ds XL which i totally destroyed by scraping the screen with my stylis in pokemon amie. and somehow the d pad got so used up it got grinded down to the bone from i'm assuming the pressure of my thumb lol. it still works fine though. i got screen protectors and a d pad cover and gave it to my sister and she didn't mind

then i got a 2ds which i used for a short time because it was annoying i couldn't bring it anywhere without it looking funny. so i gave it to my little brother

next i got the NES edition 3ds xl and it was all well and good until i dropped it on hard concrete when i was running. the whole bottom half of it fell off but i latched it back on and it works perfectly fine, just a few scratches. the bottom is just forever half open now but it works. i gave this one to my mom who actually played it often

now i have the new 3ds xl galaxy edition i picked out for my birthday. i DID want the small new 3ds in white but i couldn't find them anywhere, not even online at the time. i wish i waited longer for a small new 3ds because i love the cover plates and its much more compact and i prefer smaller screens. oh well, my moms totally not buying me another 3ds for as long as i live


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 16, 2017)

I have the Pikachu Edition New 3DS


----------



## Argo (Apr 16, 2017)

I used to share a blue 3DS XL with my sister, and as time went on she got more annoyed about how she had to share and how she wanted me to have my own 3DS. Christmas of 2016 I got the new 3DS XL in the galaxy style, and I was happy (and so was my sister because now I don't use her 3DS as much). I still have that new 3DS XL (well, duh I only had it for 4 months), but at the bottom left corner there is a small part that isn't covered in paint and I don't know why (maybe my hands got sweaty idk)


----------



## Primarina (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a pink 3DS that I bought a few years ago, and much more recently I got the galaxy print 3DS XL, which I love to bits.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 17, 2017)

I have the new 3DS XL, in the black color <: Got it for my birthday with my own money about a year ago- got my eyes on the galaxy print one though,  or the HHD XL one--hmmm.. Ever since I started playing the 3DS XL, the regular 3DS seems so... mini..


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 18, 2017)

The New Leaf 3DS XL. I got it for my birthday that year.


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 21, 2017)

I have the older 3DS in coral pink and the New 3DS in white - I also currently have the New Style Boutique 2 coverplates on it (the white quilted looking ones)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 21, 2017)

I just have the old 3ds xl in black. It's broken now though. I have my eye on the galaxy new 3ds xl. So pretty <3


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 21, 2017)

Everyone has the xl and there's me with the regular. I have the regular in black, bought pre-owned from my local game shop.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 21, 2017)

currently, i have a new 3ds xl 

my first 3ds was the silver year of luigi one with mario and luigi on the back cover that came with dream team pre-installed


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 21, 2017)

Mine's a plain 3ds. It's one of the originals in plain blue.


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 21, 2017)

Mine is a red New Nintendo 3DS XL

And here is the cover I have on it


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 21, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Mine is a red New Nintendo 3DS XL
> 
> And here is the cover I have on it
> View attachment 197798



Omg I love that cover! I always see it paired up with the Galaxy New 3DS XL and it looks so great! Does it scratch the DS though? I always worry about that with cases..


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 21, 2017)

Arize said:


> Omg I love that cover! I always see it paired up with the Galaxy New 3DS XL and it looks so great! Does it scratch the DS though? I always worry about that with cases..



No it's not scratching my 3DS.


----------



## Glaishy (Apr 21, 2017)

I have the Galaxy New 3DS XL I absolutely love it <3 So pretty!!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 21, 2017)

Glaishy said:


> I have the Galaxy New 3DS XL I absolutely love it <3 So pretty!!



So lucky ^_^


----------



## Arctic_Wolf (Apr 21, 2017)

New Nintendo 3DS XL in metallic blue.


----------



## Bones (Apr 21, 2017)

Started out with a pink/white 3DS XL (which broke) and finally saved up for a new one, which is the new 3DS XL in black.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm actively using Majora's Mask, MH: Generations and Pikachu new 3DS XL right now.


----------



## froggyb (Apr 25, 2017)

I have the New 3ds (small version) Happy Home designer bundle that came with faceplates. Its white and I have the white faceplates on it that have the Happy Home Designer house split on the front and back plates.

I had a regular black 3ds from when they first came out but sold it.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 25, 2017)

I have the red XL. I love it to bits.


----------



## Introvert (Apr 26, 2017)

I have the New 3DS (standard size, white, with two AC faceplates) from the HHD bundle.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 1, 2017)

New Nintendo 3ds XL galaxy edition, I also own a Nintendo 3ds super smash edition in red


----------



## RedRum2514 (May 2, 2017)

New 3DS XL metallic black.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 3, 2017)

I have the very first XL model.  The dark blue one.  Old but works!


----------



## xSany (May 8, 2017)

New 3ds Xl metallic black


----------



## lars708 (May 9, 2017)

I am using the Metallic Blue New 3DS XL at the moment.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Mine is the Galaxy edition New 3DS XL


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

Black new 3ds XL.


----------



## XD001 (May 18, 2017)

Blue 2DS


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 18, 2017)

I have the new 3DS, the Mario one, that's white with colorful buttons ^^ it also came with Super Mario!!!


----------



## eat (May 19, 2017)

Found a new New 3DS XL FE Fates edition for the standard price in Hong Kong just this past January. So that's my current one


----------



## Twix (May 20, 2017)

I have a Blue 3DS XL, the older model. The hinge is severely damaged and it takes me a long time to turn it on, and then once it's on, I really can't move it or else it'll shut off. I've thought about upgrading to the New 3DS XL, but I'm also considering the 2DS XL.


----------



## lxjshrss (May 20, 2017)

Currently playing on a white New 3DS with K.K. Slider cover plates and HOME menu theme. c: I also have the colourful Yoshi plates and the ACNL plates which have many characters on them, but I haven't used those plates yet. (I honestly don't like them too much and I only got them because they were on sale for three bucks but they're slowly starting to grow on me.)

My first 3DS system was just a plain blue one I got around the time it was released. Switched to a New 3DS because the shoulder buttons were starting to fail to the point that I couldn't use them anymore to play Zelda or Mario Kart. RIP buddy.


----------



## Sarafina7 (May 22, 2017)

I have a black New 3DS XL.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

just got it last week, woop- got the OST, case and game too c:

and yeah the japanese one. c:


----------



## Relly (May 23, 2017)

just a plain black 3ds


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Relly said:


> just a plain black 3ds



used to have one of those way way back.

and yeah the galaxy one is really pretty but i like the og 3ds xl/ll models more.


----------



## ZagZig321 (May 29, 2017)

I have the New 3DS XL Pikachu Edition!


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

idk why the image flipped back on above post but this one, also I have some see-through protective case on it since those metallic models scratch really easily.


----------



## helenkeller (May 31, 2017)

2DS
3ds systems are too big for my hands and the 3d feature gives me headaches.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> 2DS
> 3ds systems are too big for my hands and the 3d feature gives me headaches.



Well, the New 3ds look cool but the one ones I think were a bit too clunky to carry around I prefer slamming it together when done. Also I always have 3D off except when you need to mess with settings and such.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 1, 2017)

The Majora's Mask New 3DS XL. I paid $50 above retail and $16 in shipping. I had the pink 3DS but the joystick broke. I fixed it once it broke again and I felt uneasy using it too hard so I just sprung for a new 3DS. Plus it came with the card reader.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

mermaidshelf said:


> The Majora's Mask New 3DS XL. I paid $50 above retail and $16 in shipping. I had the pink 3DS but the joystick broke. I fixed it once it broke again and I felt uneasy using it too hard so I just sprung for a new 3DS. Plus it came with the card reader.



Cool .. used to have that back in the days but had to sell it. A bit too plastic for me though.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 2, 2017)

I've got the original black 3ds, had it since 2011 and it's been great ever since


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the regular black New 3DS XL now, I really wanted to get the Isabel white version but I could never find it in stock when buying


----------



## Envy (Jun 4, 2017)

The original, and it's the Aqua color. Still sparkly after all of these years! <3


----------



## ANDYSV (Jun 5, 2017)

i have the original aqua blue 3ds but tbh its way too small and the circle pad's rubber is starting to fall out


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 5, 2017)

The first 3DS I ever played was a flame red 3DS original, I got it for Christmas in 2011. I played on it a lot and in August 2013, when I already played New Leaf, it broke. Like it couldn't read games, and I had mostly physical copies. If I had digital copies it would work but I didn't. So I bought a regular old 3DS again, in the only color target had; purple.

Then in 2015, I got a New 3DS XL in red for my birthday. I gave my old 3DS to my mom and now she plays NL on it.


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 6, 2017)

It all started with the blue 3ds. Then I upgraded to the pink XL. Sold that off and this year it itched again so I bought the 2ds. Really impressed with the 2ds, I like how it holds in your hands. Waiting eagerly for the 2dsXL because I REALLY miss the bigger screens.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 7, 2017)

I have the regular black 3ds because I bought it used recently and it was the cheapest option. It was also the model and color I wanted though, so i didnt sacrifice anything to get it haha


----------



## XD001 (Jun 7, 2017)

Black and Blue 2DS


----------



## KairiKeybasH (Jun 7, 2017)

The model is a Coral Pink 3DS


----------



## angelina (Jun 13, 2017)

Blue 3DSXL and a Gray new3DSXK. The new 2DSXL looks pretty good too because I never use the 3D function, but I'd rather get a switch.


----------



## BeanScribbles (Jun 21, 2017)

Red 3DS XL


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 22, 2017)

New 3DS XL in blue


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 22, 2017)

Old red 2ds I need to upgrade.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

Black and orange 3DS XL.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 23, 2017)

New 3DS XL, was a Monster Hunter version, but has since been customized into a glittery Pikachu version since I don't care about Monster Hunter enough to have a novelty system version for it.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

New 3DS XL w/ purple space graphic.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

Psydye said:


> New 3DS XL w/ purple space graphic.



Ah that one. Kinda wanted that but eh a bit expensive if I have to order abroad regions :0 One of my fav New models though.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2017)

Shiny blue launch model. Was entertaining the idea of upgrading to a newer one, but the 3ds is at the end of its lifespan so unless I get one secondhand probably not.


----------



## daughterofdawn (Jul 6, 2017)

Mine is a 3DS XL with a HHD design as I got it in a game pack after my previous one broke


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 9, 2017)

3ds xl galaxy edition.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 9, 2017)

Black New 3DS XL. And I've read that Nintendo will be supporting the 3DS into 2018 and beyond.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 9, 2017)

I have the old black 3DS.


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2017)

the old blue 3ds xl


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 9, 2017)

Mine is the Black New Nintendo 3DS XL. I would have gotten a different color, but I thought the black color was alright to have. So... I stuck with it until the end. I made sure to take extra good care of it since it is the only one I got.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 13, 2017)

I have the New 3DS XL Pikachu Edition!  I was a bit weary at first (I was afraid the yellow would be too vibrant) but I love it! Yellow is one of my favourite colours, and the design is just so cute. Plus the colourful buttons.  I also own a Pearl Pink 3DS from 2012, but it's starting to die so that's why I picked up a New one.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

Kinda want a New 3ds LL but eh unless they come out with some design/LE I really want probs not... I love my Persona Q one too much hah.


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

I have the regular 3ds in midnight purple


----------



## Diancie (Jul 16, 2017)

Pink-White 3DS XL


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2017)

I have the red New 3DS XL. I traded in my first 3DS(the original model in aqua) and used that money for the new one


----------



## Irescien (Jul 19, 2017)

I have the original aqua blue 3ds, got it in 2013 i think? it still works fine for me, but charging it is a little messed up


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 19, 2017)

I have the New 3DS XL in red. Not sure what other colours they had and all I hope is that the hinges don't break like the 3DS XL does to everyone else, apparently. I've had it for 2 years now I think though and have had no issues.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 19, 2017)

Blue 3DS XL. Had it for like 2 years and don't wanna upgrade to a New one or anything


----------



## superkait (Jul 20, 2017)

heh heh heh... Here's something different:
*The 2DS in Seafoam Green (Yoshi 2DS)*

I may not have your fancy features like 3d and being able to open and close but it's the prettiest color AND
it matches the palette of my shiny Chansey in Pokemon XY


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 20, 2017)

I have a pink 2DS :>


----------



## milkyi (Jul 20, 2017)

Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> I have the New 3DS XL Pikachu Edition!  I was a bit weary at first (I was afraid the yellow would be too vibrant) but I love it! Yellow is one of my favourite colours, and the design is just so cute. Plus the colourful buttons.  I also own a Pearl Pink 3DS from 2012, but it's starting to die so that's why I picked up a New one.



ahhh, i really want this new 3ds, i'll probably try to get it for my birthday x.x

currently i have an old 3ds xl nes edition!<3


----------



## Fallon (Jul 21, 2017)

I got the new 3ds xl galaxy edition a couple weeks ago its my number two favorite 3ds ive had. My number one being my original black 3ds my mom got me as a christmas gift in 2011.  Ive also had a old 3ds xl and a new 3ds super mario land edition which were both great.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

Black New 3DS XL.  
I previously used a black o3ds. The circle pad broke off because of constant ssb4 though. :')


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

I have the new 3ds! The 20th anniversary Pok?mon edition one with the Charizard plates currently in use


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 7, 2022)

I have the Original 3DS XL in red and black! I put some Animal Crossing Decals on it though! I also have a white New 3DS with the Animal Crossing Cover plates that have lots of squares and lots of characters on them!


----------



## Beanz (Mar 7, 2022)

i have the purple 2DS XL, my grandma gave it to me for christmas as a present in 2018. it has a few scratches but it’s in good condition.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

A regular black New Nintendo XL3DS


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 8, 2022)

New Nintendo 3DS XL, Galaxy Edition


----------



## Shawna (Mar 8, 2022)

I have a blue 3DS XL.  I use to use a purple regular 3DS, but my dad gave me his blue 3DS XL, because a newer version came out.


----------



## skweegee (Mar 9, 2022)

I have a New Leaf edition 3DS XL with a busted hinge, a blue/black New 2DS XL, a red New 3DS XL, and a Majora's Mask edition New 3DS XL. I used to have a red 3DS XL, but I traded that one in toward the New Leaf one.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 11, 2022)

I have a 2DS since it was the cheapest. I had a regular 3DS for a while, but I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 11, 2022)

I have a year of Luigi 3ds but I got it from my friend and he used a nerf case. It scratched the whole thing


----------



## Bizhiins (Mar 12, 2022)

I have the Hyrule 3DS XL, the one with the golden triforce on it.


----------



## Newleafkid22 (Mar 15, 2022)

Blacklist said:


> What is your 3DS? Is it the New 3DS XL? Is it the 2DS?
> Everyone here must have played Animal Crossing New Leaf. Which basically means everyone here must have a 3DS, right? Well, what model and color is your 3DS?
> Mine is a New 3DS XL, Black, no stickers included.


red 3ds xl


----------



## ``` (Mar 16, 2022)

I own the Hyrule Edition of the new Nintendo 3DS XL. It has a detailed golden design of the Hylian Crest on the front cover of the 3DS.


----------

